# I guess I'm wrong?



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Went to a store yesterday to show the wife a plasma. Salesman came by and contradicted everything I said.

me: "plasma has a wider viewing angle then LCD" SM "wrong, LCD 185deg plasma 175deg"
me: "LED LCD is still and LCD" SM "Wrong, totaly different"
me" "its still and LCD LED is just how its lit" SM honestly don't remember his responce (starting to tune out)
SM: "an LED TV is edge lit where as an LCD TV is back lit" me: "do you know what full array means?"
me: "many plasma's will reject reflections better then an LCD" SM: Wrong. me: point at LED Tv, "I can see myself", point at plasma "I can hardly see myself". SM: store lighting

I needed a drink after that...addle:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

You missed this one:
You - "Plasmas have a higher profit margin than LEDs"
SM - "Wrong, LEDs have a higher margin or I wouldn't be pushing em :innocent: "


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I was also told that passive 3D is MUCH worse for your eyes then active and that if I get headaches from using an active system I should go see the doctor immediately because something is "seriously" wrong.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Unfortunately there are far to many mis-informed sales people in the industry. Many got lazy during the boom times and finding someone who actually knows about the products is few and far between.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

All that really matters is what looks good to him. After all, everyone's eyesight is different. I'm sure he trusts his eyes. Doesn't SMPTE mean, "Sell More Products To Everybody?":unbelievable:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

He was adamant that he was correct. He undoubtedly will be able to convince some buyers, which is unfortunate


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

This is wrong i know: but i allmost get a kick out of showing up the saelman at the Bigbox stores as they swear by everything the sell and think everything they tell you is correct, now my HighFi shop i've been going to for 20years and dealing with the same salesman the whole time, i take everything he has to tell me to heart, he truly knows what he is talking about.:T


----------

